# IMDC Result 2014



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

HY.tell ur result guyz..


----------



## khan6102 (Sep 22, 2014)

67.9/87.5...what about u ?


----------



## Katniss (Sep 21, 2014)

68.75.


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

i have 71 marks in test ,,need now to calculate aggregate 

- - - Updated - - -

aggregate is 66/87.5 

- - - Updated - - -

my aggregate is 66/87.5


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Am I the lowest one here? Yes, I am. 65.4/87.5


----------



## khan6102 (Sep 22, 2014)

wait and see


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

When do we know about interview calls?


----------



## Bilal Faiz (Sep 24, 2014)

how do calculate the aggregate i have 76 marks in test


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

matric -10%
fsc 40%
nts 37.5%


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> matric -10%
> fsc 40%
> nts 37.5%


are u sure, don't they take 37.5% mcat, 12.5% interview and aptitude test, 10% matric and 40% fsc?? 
thats what it says on their website.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Arooj.2 said:


> are u sure, don't they take 37.5% mcat, 12.5% interview and aptitude test, 10% matric and 40% fsc??
> thats what it says on their website.


Isn't that what I said?

Ohhh MCAT? No, IMDC doesn't ask for UHS results. Its the NTS marks they use.


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Are u sure??


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

That's what it says on their website, but when we applied it never asked for mcat result..


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Arooj.2 said:


> That's what it says on their website, but when we applied it never asked for mcat result..


When I saw the website, there was nothing about uhs result...


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

we stand at same place with 65.5% ,,, lets see..


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Arooj.2 said:


> we stand at same place with 65.5% ,,, lets see..


Are you hopeful? Because I really need to find someone hopeful about this...


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

don't really know, i seriously need some guidance.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Why is there no thread of IMDC from 2013 
Guess, we are going to make it easier for 2015 applicants!


----------



## khan6102 (Sep 22, 2014)

Who else got the email?


----------



## Katniss (Sep 21, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> Why is there no thread of IMDC from 2013
> Guess, we are going to make it easier for 2015 applicants!


There is: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/7075-islamabad-medical-dental-college.html

- - - Updated - - -



khan6102 said:


> Who else got the email?


I got it. Interview on 29th.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

So i was reading this thread you posted. People received interview calls on different dates... So I hope I get one too..


----------



## Katniss (Sep 21, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> So i was reading this thread you posted. People received interview calls on different dates... So I hope I get one too..


You probably will. Did you check your spam?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Searched every nook and corner of every email address I have ever had...


----------



## khan6102 (Sep 22, 2014)

IMDC doesn't have any mcat requirements right??


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

khan6102 said:


> IMDC doesn't have any mcat requirements right??


no...


----------



## Katniss (Sep 21, 2014)

khan6102 said:


> IMDC doesn't have any mcat requirements right??


They don't, I know. This 68% is their score with mcat then.


----------



## khan6102 (Sep 22, 2014)

Katniss said:


> They don't, I know. This 68% is their score with mcat then.


better ask that IMDC student again....in detail


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Nida let me know when u get a call IA


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Arooj.2 said:


> Nida let me know when u get a call IA


You will get it with me IA, but yes, definitely will update! Goodluck!


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Wish u the same Nida


----------



## ayesha_60 (Apr 26, 2014)

but they have asked for the uhs marks! 
if they don't count uhs marks then why they have asked for uhs marks and roll number?


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

That's what I have been saying, on their website it clearly says, it's 37.5% provincial test and 12.5% aptitude test & interview..


----------



## ayesha_60 (Apr 26, 2014)

yeah right arooj! last yr aisa koi scene nahin tha tou suddenly ab kaisay hou gaya?
and they wrote 12% applitude test/interview!
applitude test wohi hota hai jo clg walay laitay hain!


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes exactly,, so this Nts test was an aptitude test that will make 12.5% of total aggregate.. How do u know they asked for uhs result??


----------



## ayesha_60 (Apr 26, 2014)

i didn't get it what you are really trying to ask?


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

That's what it says for last year on their website, not sure abt this year :flushed:


----------



## khan6102 (Sep 22, 2014)

no it says 37.5% entrance test not 'provincial' entry test.....I didn't send them any mcat result so why did I get a interview call???


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

That's great then :grinning:.. What is ur aggregate out of 87.5%??


----------



## Katniss (Sep 21, 2014)

Omg people. Here goes.. Weightage of all the components of the Admission Process

Matric or Equivalent: 10%
FSc or Equivalent: 40%
Entrance Test: 37.5% i.e. entry test conducted by NTS.
Aptitude Test & Interview: 12.5%

- - - Updated - - -

So yeah, uhs scores aren't required.


----------



## ayesha_60 (Apr 26, 2014)

whats your aggregate?


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

65.5


----------



## ayesha_60 (Apr 26, 2014)

mine is 62


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

You guys. IMDC has no MCAT requirements whatsoever. Its not affiliated with UHS why would they ask for your mcat scores?! Its common sense, PLEASE use it.
Provincial ET or not, Islamabad doesnt fall under punjab government anyway, its Federal. And your ET scores are those of NTS. The interview accounts for 12.5 percent. Thats about it. Goodluck to you all :thumbsup:


----------



## Aliza_khan (Oct 21, 2014)

On the NTS website where you check your scores it says *"NOTE: As per PMDC rules, candidates securing less than 60% marks are not eligible for admission..."

*Can someone please clarify if this means you need to get at least 60% in the entrance test in order to be eligible? It is known that the PMDC rule is you need at least 60% in Fsc Pre-medical or an equivalent but I have never come across any rule where there is a minimum score needed in an entrance exam in order to be eligible.

For example, in my case I managed to score 58/100 in the entrance exam and 90% in my A-level equivalence. Therefore, my aggregate without the interview is around 66/87.5. 

One of my friends, on the other hand, scored 73/100 in the entrance exam but only has 76% in his A-level equivalence making his aggregate to be just about 65/87.5.

Now, despite me getting below 60% in the entrance exam and him getting above 60%, my aggregate is still higher than his but will i be ineligible just because I didn't get above 60%?

I'd like to add that if this was a PMDC rule it would apply to all colleges and I know many people who got into Shifa last year with scores much below than 60% in their NTS entrance test. Again, the rule about having a minimum of 60% in Fsc is clearly stated everywhere but NO rule regarding any minimum score in the entrance test can be found anywhere.

I'd be very grateful if someone were to clarify my doubts.


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

i got an interview call.. mine on 29th  for bds


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

I didn't get an email yet, I'm so tense, should I call them?


----------



## yasmeenakram (Oct 23, 2014)

i got 58 marks in nts , 860 in matric and 770 in hssc.is there any chance for me to get an admission in IMDC?


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

sorrry to say bt no chance 

- - - Updated - - -

ur aggregate??


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

No, because not only ur fsc is low, ur nts marks are below 60 too. Maybe they would have called u if u were above 60


----------



## syed taha (Oct 26, 2014)

*Info Needed*



Farhan Nitrate said:


> i got an interview call.. mine on 29th  for bds


can you tell me your fsc marks and total marks of imdc test?


----------



## Bilal Faiz (Sep 24, 2014)

hey the result marks are out of 100 or more because there was this essay aswell


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

100. Essay was not marked as nts score. They will talk to u about it in the interview


----------



## syed taha (Oct 26, 2014)

Farhan Nitrate said:


> i got an interview call.. mine on 29th  for bds





nidarasul said:


> 100. Essay was not marked as nts score. They will talk to u about it in the interview


can you guys mention your fsc marks too?! please


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

923 here


----------



## khan6102 (Sep 22, 2014)

918


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

71 marks in test and 885 marks in fsc


----------



## syed taha (Oct 26, 2014)

*​i have 800 marks in fsc and 71 marks in the test do i stand a chance in bds in imdc?*


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

What's ur aggregate?


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

Farhan Nitrate said:


> i have 71 marks in test ,,need now to calculate aggregate
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Farhan you are expert in entry tests.
Will you join imdc if got admission in fumc too.
My friend got 860 in uhs and 60 in imdc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

u surely got an interview call bcz in bds merit is low..

- - - Updated - - -

thanx 
no fumc is best i will prefer fumc..bt my chances are????


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

2 days back I called there
They said they will implement quota system. If it happened you are in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Quota system is such a whiny move. People are going to go to court and it will be gone by next year, I assure you.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

what exactly is the quota system?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

50% boys and 50% girls because apparently they gave up on actually working hard for once.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

hahaha thats pretty unfair for the girls! but then again, the ratio of male to female students in most colleges is about 40:60 if not less. Good news for the guys i suppose. Them rattaybaaz girlies out there put up a hell lot of a competition.


----------



## ImagineDragons (May 6, 2014)

Good luck to anyone who has an interview tomorrow!


----------



## moonlight (Sep 3, 2014)

mr aggregate is 64.76... do i stand a chance for mbbs ??? :?
as i called them today n they said that they will call more students for interviews...


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Same here, I also called them today and they said they will be calling more students and anyone being called will receive an email or call.. Totally freaking out :grin:


----------



## moonlight (Sep 3, 2014)

does anyone have any ideas k abhi kis aggregate tk call kiye gae hain students???????


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

67.9 was called. 67.5 was not. So u get the idea


----------



## Farzana (Sep 1, 2014)

i have received a call of B.D.S yesterday. my aggregate was 73 %


----------



## Fatiman (Oct 26, 2014)

Please helppp. What kind of questions do they ask you in the interview


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

tomorrow will be my interview  for bds...:cool!:


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

U applied separately to bds?


----------



## Fatiman (Oct 26, 2014)

Farhan Nitrate said:


> tomorrow will be my interview
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what questions they're going to ask?


----------



## Bilal Faiz (Sep 24, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> 100. Essay was not marked as nts score. They will talk to u about it in the interview


no it is not like that because i just had my interview today and nothing was related to this essay... and they are just taking a brief rundown to your personality...nothing else


----------



## ImagineDragons (May 6, 2014)

Katniss said:


> There is: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/7075-islamabad-medical-dental-college.html
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





Bilal Faiz said:


> no it is not like that because i just had my interview today and nothing was related to this essay... and they are just taking a brief rundown to your personality...nothing else


What kind of questions did they ask?


----------



## Fatiman (Oct 26, 2014)

Bilal Faiz said:


> nidarasul said:
> 
> 
> > 100. Essay was not marked as nts score. They will talk to u about it in the interview
> ...


What kind of questions did they ask?


----------



## mnaq1995 (Oct 21, 2014)

i got 58 marks in entry test and 792 in FSC will i get a call?


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

today they were asking preety nice question to me .. and they asked simple general questions about u your family,habits,interest ... etc :roll:

- - - Updated - - -

sorry bt no ...


----------



## Fatiman (Oct 26, 2014)

Did anyone get a call that they are selected?


----------



## moonlight (Sep 3, 2014)

uuuuuuuuuuuffffff..... I THINK I'd BE NEEDING A PALMIST


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

yeah i hav


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

What's the status, are interviews still going on?


----------



## ImagineDragons (May 6, 2014)

Yup, there are interviews tomorrow


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Do u have any idea till when the interviews will be taking place, do I stand Any chance??


----------



## ImagineDragons (May 6, 2014)

Arooj.2 said:


> Do u have any idea till when the interviews will be taking place, do I stand Any chance??


Maybe till next week? I'm not sure, call them up? And if you passed the NTS test then yes you probably do!


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yup I did , got 65 marks..


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

ImagineDragons said:


> Yup, there are interviews tomorrow


How do you know that? There are no calls for interview for tomorrow on the website. They are still waiting for the first batch to submit dues.


----------



## ImagineDragons (May 6, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> How do you know that? There are no calls for interview for tomorrow on the website. They are still waiting for the first batch to submit dues.


I got a call


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

ImagineDragons said:


> I got a call


What's you aggregate?
Freaking out all over again.


----------



## Harris_nadeem (Oct 28, 2014)

My aggregate 62.8/87.5 do I have a chance for the interview ?

- - - Updated - - -

Hey what was your aggregate out of 87.5


----------



## ayesha_60 (Apr 26, 2014)

what? wasn't your score 57 in nts?imaginedragons
whats your aggregate?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

ImagineDragons said:


> I got a call


I just called them and they said, they will call the next interview candidates on Monday. The last date to submit dues for first batch is 7th Nov! :?


----------



## ImagineDragons (May 6, 2014)

ayesha_60 said:


> what? wasn't your score 57 in nts?imaginedragons
> whats your aggregate?


Yes it was, and?

I'd rather not say.

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> I just called them and they said, they will call the next interview candidates on Monday. The last date to submit dues for first batch is 7th Nov! :?


Oh okay. Good luck!


----------



## ayesha_60 (Apr 26, 2014)

okay as u wish! i was just asking to have an idea that whether i would get a call or not!


----------



## ImagineDragons (May 6, 2014)

ayesha_60 said:


> okay as u wish! i was just asking to have an idea that whether i would get a call or not!


If I did, I'm pretty sure you will.


----------



## Bilal.shah (Nov 5, 2014)

Next interviews begin on Monday. My mate has applied to IMDC. You might have had a special interview but the others will have them after Monday. Goodluck guys, u all seem worried.


----------



## Harris_nadeem (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey can you tell us about your mate's aggregate ?


----------



## Bilal.shah (Nov 5, 2014)

Harris_nadeem said:


> Hey can you tell us about your mate's aggregate ?


66.1
He says he called and they said his name will be in the second list and around 7-10 people have submitted dues from the first list.


----------



## ImagineDragons (May 6, 2014)

Bilal.shah said:


> Next interviews begin on Monday. My mate has applied to IMDC. You might have had a special interview but the others will have them after Monday. Goodluck guys, u all seem worried.


There were about 10 people there getting interviewed


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

New interview lists are up! Any one got a clue what aggregate they have reached?


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Nida am freaking out totally .. Is it ever gonna reach us, desperate to know where has it ended this time.. :flushed:


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Arooj.2 said:


> Nida am freaking out totally .. Is it ever gonna reach us, desperate to know where has it ended this time.. :flushed:


I called IMDC and asked the guy how people with lower merits than me were getting calls. He laughed and said, "un ka kahin aur say upper hand hota hay. Wait karain bas."
The dumbest person in the world would know he was talking about sifarishis. I dont know how people with sifarish ever get a sense of accomplishment. How they live with themselves, knowing they didnt deserve this. 
So like the guys said, wait for your call. If we are lucky, we might get a fair admission. Because its ok for us to take a gap year, but important people with big sifarishes must get in no matter how slow they may be in studies. 
We are in the wait list behind the VIPs.


----------

